# segítség-android pc tábla -alkalmazások



## Radványa (2011 Március 6)

Beüzemelés, alkalmazások feltöltése, pc-vel összeköttetés stb.

Most vettem egy adroid táblát, de sajnos nem boldogulok vele.
A youtub-on találtam videokat ,de nem teljesen értem,mit hol találok meg.. kérem aki tud segitsen!

Következő kérdésem, hogyan töltök rá, dokumentumokat és az olvasó programot hogyan tudnám használni.. különböző üzeneteket ad, hogy valahol regisztrálni kell?


----------



## Arabella72 (2011 Április 20)

Látom, hogy még nem nagyon van érdeklődő (azért remélem előbb utóbb lesznek). Azt is remélem, hogy a segítségemre siet valaki, valamint azt is remélem, hogy jó helyre írom a kérdéseimet és a kéréseimet.
Az lenne a tiszteletteljes kérésem, hogy szeretnék venni egy notebook-ot nyelvtanuláshoz. Milyet ajánlotok, mire figyeljek vásárláskor. 
200 ezer Ft értékben gondoltam úgy az egészet, hogy a notebook-al együtt bizonyos szoftvereket is vennék legálisan persze (igazából nem vagyok egy márkának sem elkötelezve). 
Hálás köszönettel.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Április 20)

Arabella72 írta:


> Látom, hogy még nem nagyon van érdeklődő (azért remélem előbb utóbb lesznek). Azt is remélem, hogy a segítségemre siet valaki, valamint azt is remélem, hogy jó helyre írom a kérdéseimet és a kéréseimet.
> Az lenne a tiszteletteljes kérésem, hogy szeretnék venni egy notebook-ot nyelvtanuláshoz. Milyet ajánlotok, mire figyeljek vásárláskor.
> 200 ezer Ft értékben gondoltam úgy az egészet, hogy a notebook-al együtt bizonyos szoftvereket is vennék legálisan persze (igazából nem vagyok egy márkának sem elkötelezve).
> Hálás köszönettel.


Androidos táblagépem nincs, e notebook vásárláshoz általános tanácsot tudok adni:
Az egyik legfontosabb tényező - az akkumulátor kapacitása, magyarán, hogy meddig bírja hálózat nélkül.
Ha sokat utazol és közben nincs lehetőség a töltésre - akkor ez az egyik fő követelmény, hogy meddig bírja.
Természetesen az egyéb paraméterek is fontosak, de a mai átlagos notik szinte kivétel nélkül megfelelnek a nyelvtanulás szabta igényeknek (van rajtuk hálózati /net/ csatlakozó, WIFI, ...stb.)
Attól függően, hogy milyen nyelvet tanulsz - nem rossz, ha
a magyar karakterek mellett ott van más színnel a tanulandó nyelv karakterkiosztása is a billentyűzeten - bár ha pl ukránul tanulsz - kötve hiszem, hogy Ukrajnán és esetleg Ororszországon kívül találsz ilyen gépet.
Ha venni akarsz valamilyen nyelvtanuló szoftvert, az ahhoz szükséges minimál gépparaméterek megtalálhatók a dobozán (leírásában).
Amit sem árt megkérdezni, hogy mennyire melegszik, mert utazás közben nem biztos, ha az esetkeg 50 Co körüli levegőt a térdedre/combodra fújja a proci ventilátora - főleg nyáron.
Amit az elején el kell döntened, hogy az op. rendszere mi legyen Windows (azon belül is melyik, de csak XP-től felfelé), vagy linux.
Az előbbi ára (gép árába integráltan 27- 60 eFT körüli, az utóbbié ennek töredéke 5-10000 Ft, de Win alá írták a legtöbb boltban kapható programot és ez igencsak bekorlátozza a választásod.
ami még fontos lehet a kijelző méret. Nyilván minél nagyobb, annál többe kerül a gép, bár ez az árnak csak egy része. De annak aki szemüveget hord, az a netbook (vigyázat nem notebook-ot írtam) méretű 7-10"-os kijelzőktől hamar könnybe lábad a szeme.
Nagyjából ennyi.
Ennél konkrétabb tanácsot csak konkrétabb igénymegfogalmazás esetén lehet várj.


----------



## Arabella72 (2011 Április 26)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Ennél konkrétabb tanácsot csak konkrétabb igénymegfogalmazás esetén lehet várj.


Először is köszönöm, hogy a segítségemre siettél. 
Jelenleg munkanélküli vagyok, így sok a szabadidőm, ezért az angolt, amit már tanultam, szeretném feleleveníteni, illetve még többet és jobban tanulni, tudni. Később pedig a koreai nyelvet is tanulni. Van egy 12Gb-os pendrive-om, amin rengetek pdf fájlok (könyvek), illetve hanganyagok MP3/MP4 vannak, valamint pár CD ROM. A tervem a következő: szeretnék majd egy MP4-es lejátszót is, amit magammal hordhatok akár utcán, akár vonaton, hogy ne kelljen a notebook-ot magammal hordanom. 
Itthon van egy asztali számítógép, ami csatlakozik az internethez, erről szoktam letölteni az anyagokat.
Windows XP rendszert használtam eddig, szóval ezt ismerem, a képernyő méretnél 15,6"-re gondoltam. Konkrétabb igényem nincs mert egyáltalán nem értek ilyen módon a technikához, csak felhasználó szinten. Te mit ajánlanál?, elfogadom. 
Hálás köszönet minden tanácsért.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Április 26)

Arabella72 írta:


> Először is köszönöm, hogy a segítségemre siettél.
> Jelenleg munkanélküli vagyok, így sok a szabadidőm, ezért az angolt, amit már tanultam, szeretném feleleveníteni, illetve még többet és jobban tanulni, tudni. Később pedig a koreai nyelvet is tanulni. Van egy 12Gb-os pendrive-om, amin rengetek pdf fájlok (könyvek), illetve hanganyagok MP3/MP4 vannak, valamint pár CD ROM. A tervem a következő: szeretnék majd egy MP4-es lejátszót is, amit magammal hordhatok akár utcán, akár vonaton, hogy ne kelljen a notebook-ot magammal hordanom.


*Ez gyakorlatilag csak annyit jelent, hogy bármilyen notebookot vehetsz, amin van USB csatlakozó*


> Itthon van egy asztali számítógép, ami csatlakozik az internethez, erről szoktam letölteni az anyagokat.
> Windows XP rendszert használtam eddig, szóval ezt ismerem, a képernyő méretnél 15,6"-re gondoltam.


*Ma már a 15"-osnál gyengébb képernyőméret notebook kategóriában talán nincs is (mármint új gépeknél), hanem csak ez vagy nagyobb. Netbookoknál viszont kb. ez a felső határ (pontosabban el sem érik). 
A kettő között az a különbség, hogy a netbookban (általában nincs merevlemez, DVD író/olvasó és egyéb extrák, ezért az üzemidejük majd a duplája a notebookokénak. Az árakat a neten is megnézheted, azért nem írom még csak nagyságrendileg sem, de a 200k-ba elvben belefér - attól függően, hogy szoftverre mennyit akarsz költeni. *


> Konkrétabb igényem nincs mert egyáltalán nem értek ilyen módon a technikához, csak felhasználó szinten.


*Ahogy már említettem gyakorlatilag bármilyen átlag noti meg fog felelni.
Amit én leellenőriznék, az a beépített hang és videokártya, valamint a mikrofon, mert ha gyakorolni is akarsz - felvenni a saját hangod, ill. lejátszani (pl. idegennyelvű) filmet, ahhoz nem árt a minőség. + a notebookokat drága mulatság bővíteni, tehát a memóriája legalább 2 GB és a merevlemeze legalább 300-500 GB legyen.*


> Te mit ajánlanál?, elfogadom.
> Hálás köszönet minden tanácsért.


*A szoftverek tekintetében az operációs rendszerről már írtam (ez az ami a számítógépet működteti). Talán annyit, hogy Windowsból új géphez XP-t már nem fogsz kapni és mivel a MS a szoftvereinek csak az utolsó két verzióját támogatja - tetszik, vagy sem át kell állnia Win7-re vagy fejlettebbre (ha lesz). Irodai programot nem szükséges venned, mert az Open Office ingyenes (igaz nemsokára LibreOffice **néven fog futni, mert megvette egy másik cég) - átlag viszonylatban hozza azt amit az MS Office.
A nyelvporgik, meg amúgy is speciálisak, vagy a tanárod fog javasolni, vagy, ha tudod mit akarsz konkrétan (szókincs, nyelvtan, szituációs gyakorlás...stb.) - meg tudod magad is keresni. 
 *


----------



## Arnyek2011 (2011 Május 4)

Szervusztok,
Van valakinek Motorola Xoom tablet-je?


----------



## Progviktor (2011 Május 15)

Radványa írta:


> Beüzemelés, alkalmazások feltöltése, pc-vel összeköttetés stb.
> 
> Most vettem egy adroid táblát, de sajnos nem boldogulok vele.
> A youtub-on találtam videokat ,de nem teljesen értem,mit hol találok meg.. kérem aki tud segitsen!
> ...


Szia!

Nekem egy SUPERPAD Androidos gépem van.
Ha van a gépeden USB bemenet, a dokumentumok, képek, ... feltöltése egyszerű:
Másold előbb pen-drive-ra, onnan az sd-re!

Programokat, játékokat a Market ikonon keresztül lehet letölteni és itt találsz PDF és Ofiice olvasót is, meg mindent, mi szem-száj ingere.
Persze ehhez netkapcsolat (direkt, vagy wifi) kell.
Amit alapból látsz, azok ráadásul ingyenesek (érdemes elolvasni a commenteket is a telepítés előtt)


----------



## FLAMINGO (2011 Május 16)

*Vigyázat pár napja már a magyar nyelvű Market felületén is megjelentek a "fizetős" letöltések!
Még egy kiegészítés: ha USB kapcsolatot létesítesz androidos géppel, akkor általában a külső memóriát (SD kártya) vagy az androidos gép látja, vagy a másik látja.*


----------



## Radványa (2011 Május 21)

Progviktor írta:


> Szia!
> 
> Nekem egy SUPERPAD Androidos gépem van.
> Ha van a gépeden USB bemenet, a dokumentumok, képek, ... feltöltése egyszerű:
> ...


Köszönöm, menetközben megoldódott a probléma.. kellett neki az sd kártya . azóta usb-én keresztül pakolgatok rá könyveket.. több könyvolvasót is letöltöttem, csak nem tudom némelyikhez hogy kell hozzá adni.. megy a ireader-rel a txt. a saját felismerőjével a doc. és a pdf.. rajta van ezenkivül a wordoholic, a pb? és a plagulát tettem rá tegnap, de ehhez az epub könyvet szerettem volna ,de nem találtam, hogy hogy kell hozzá adni a könyvet..


----------



## gymiki (2011 Szeptember 10)

Android Magyar nyelvü felhasználás.

Hol lehet Android készülékre magyar nyelvü felhasználást találni?


----------



## most (2011 Szeptember 10)

hy all 

MoreLocale_2 ezzel magyaríthatod az op redszert bár nem minden lesz magyar...
[HIDE]http://www.4shared.com/file/xhw7IQBI/MoreLocale_2.html[/HIDE]

több módja van a programok telepitésnek
először is ahhoz h markertöl telepíts kell wifi - net és egy gmail fiók
az androidos programokhoz egy QR scenel ami a linket közveten megnyitja .... letölti majd elindítod és megkérdezi h telepíted e...

második szintén egyszerű módja usb ...felmásolod az usb re beteszed a gépbe majd ki keresed vmilyen fájlkezelövel( totalcommander  a fájlt és ...vagy bemásolod az sda könyvtáralá vagy einditod a telepítést az usb-röl

további mód lehet.. Bluetooth vagy wifi , usb kábel ehhezkülön program a gépre .. pl Qtabd mindenesetre néhány oldalt ajánlok először olvasásra később nyomok linkeket ahol app-okat lehet közvetlen letölteni (market nélkül)
kezdésnek androiddal foglalkozó értelmes blog ..
[HIDE]http://android.rook.hu/2010/09/13/apk-fajlok-telepitese-androidra/[/HIDE]


magyar android fórum 

[HIDE]http://forum.androidhungary.com/forums/29-Alkalmaz%C3%A1s-fejleszt%C3%A9sek?[/HIDE]


logout android téma alkamazások[HIDE]http://logout.hu/bejegyzes/rum-cajsz/alkalmazasok_2_resz/hsz_1-50.html[/HIDE]


----------



## most (2011 Szeptember 10)

[HIDE]http://www.apktop.com/total-commander-for-android-1-0-rc1.html[/HIDE]totalcommander 

[HIDE]http://www.apktop.com/quickpai-barcode-qr-scanner-1-17.html[/HIDE]QR scanner


----------



## gymiki (2011 Szeptember 18)

Androidra könyen lehet a dropboxal telepiteni.

1. Csinalsz egy dropbox accountot.
2. A dropbox accountra feltöltöd a programot.(APK filet)
3. A dropbox android felhasználásba látod a filet. Csak kiválasztod és a tab/tel. már elkezdi telepiteni

Hogy jutunk android softwarehesz ami csak a google marketen van de a tabünk nem támogatja a marketet?

- Kell egy android tel. ami bejut a google marketra. 
1. Telepiteni kell az android fejlesztö környezetet (SDK)
2. A tel. öszekötni a computerrel és a program APK filet lemásolni a telefonrol.
3. Az apk filet lehet a másik android készülékre másolni es telepiteni.


----------



## most (2011 Szeptember 21)

4 sared-et használom nagyobb biztonságosabb érzés


----------



## baluzoli (2011 Október 10)

Dropboxot én is csak ajánlhatom!


----------



## redanger (2011 Október 13)

Üdv mindenkinek!

Én szinkronizálásra "safe backup" programot és "folder sync programot használok" nem nagyon vagyok híve a felhős elgondolásoknak.

bye
[HIDE]
Androidos oldalak:
http://andro-id.info/

http://androidarena.hu/

http://androlib.blog.hu/

http://androidapps.hu/

http://appdroid.blog.hu/

http://androidportal.hu/

http://androidhungary.com/

http://androidunderground.info/

http://andromedar.hu/

http://bestandroid.blog.hu/

http://blog.sancho.hu/

http://www.droidground.hu/

http://livingandroid.blog.hu/

itt lehet segítséget is kérni:
http://mobilarena.hu/tema/android_appz_szoftver_kibeszelo_topik/hsz_1-50.html

itt lehet a telefonról érdeklődni. hasznos beleolvasni készülékvásárlás előtt...
http://mobilarena.hu/temak/okostelefon/listaz.php

wiki leírás androidhoz:
http://hu.wikipedia.org/wiki/Android_(oper%C3%A1ci%C3%B3s_rendszer)

szintén egy hasznos oldal:
http://pdafanclub.com/

a hozzá tartozó fórum:
http://pdafanclub.com/forum/

LG androidos telefonnal csak óvatosan. Az Optimus 2X-nek elég rossz a frissítési üteme.
http://mobilarena.hu/tema/re_lg_optimus_2x_p990_az_elso_ketmagos/friss.html

tesztek, leírások:
http://mobilarena.hu/index.html[/HIDE]http://mobilarena.hu/index.html


----------



## Csutter (2011 Október 23)

Nem tudom, nekem nincs, de figyelek, hátha

[HIDE]androidportal.hu [/HIDE] ajánlom nektek


----------



## Arabella72 (2012 Január 26)

Segítséget szeretnék kérni, nagyon el vagyok keseredve. Nem tudom jó helyre írok -e? Az otthoni számítógépemmel valami nincs rendben tegnap óta. Az még hagyján, hogy lelassúlt,: a startlap van meg adva kezdő oldalnak ( ezt szoktuk, meg ezt szeretjük) a keresőbe, ha beírok egy ékezetes betűs szót, angol oldalakat ad meg elsőre, ami eddig nem volt jellemző, eddig az összes olyan magyar oldalt kidobta, amibe ez a szó szerepelt. Valamint az ékezetek helyén kérdő jelek jelennek meg. 
Az Eszközök menűben, az internet beállításokban az általános fülön magyar nyelv van beállítva, valamint a jobb oldalon fent az oldal "menü"-ben UNICODE UTF-8 a kódólás beállítása. 
Mi lehet a gond? Tud -e valaki segíteni.
A segítségeteket előre is köszönöm.


Végre sikerült, rájöttem, megoldottam!


----------



## Pozse (2012 Március 20)

Sziasztok!
Én is segítséget kérnék!
Lenne egy android tabletem, Huawei S7 talán, amin egy Android 2.2 fut. Erre szeretnék felrakni valami értelmes, ingyenes dxf/dwg megnyitó programot, ami nem fizetős, regisztrálós, online. Amik a marketen vannak, attól a hátam borsódzik (a program megnézheti a kapcsolataimat, helyzetemet, telefonhívásaimat és még online kapcsolathoz köti magát)


----------



## zsoka45 (2012 Április 19)

Tudom 1 év elteltével elkéstem a válasszal,de másnak hátha segít.

Nekem tabletem van 

Aldikót tettem rá a leírás szerint és ezzel olvasok.
A laptopomon Calibri van,azon konvertálom a könyveket majd USB-vel áttöltöm a tabletre.
Hát elöször nagyon szenvedtem még sikerült feltennem az Aldikót.
Jó ha van mellettetek aki ért az ilyen kütyükhöz.
Nekem nemvolt senki.
http://blog.se-portal.hu/android/programok/szorakozas/aldiko-book-reader/

http://translate.google.hu/translat...01+tablature&hl=hu&biw=800&bih=410&prmd=imvns

Forditóval van megnyitva

http://androdor.blogspot.com/ android progik

http://prohardver.hu/tema/kindle_3_avagy_a_megfizetheto_aru_ebook_olvaso/hsz_1-50.html kindléseknek


----------



## Z.K. (2012 Július 1)

Sziasztok!
Segitseget kernek !!
Van vajlakinek egy mukodo sygic kodja amit megosztana ??

Koszi elore is!


----------



## tom0728 (2012 Október 23)

Tud valaki valami jobbat mint a more locale2? A fiam HTC-je nem lett tőle túl magyar?


----------



## tom0728 (2012 Október 23)

Nem vagyok Androidos, mert eddig csak Nokia Symbiannal dolgoztam, isten nyugosztalja. Minden Android magyarosítása ilyen nehéz vagy ez telefon függő is ill. OS függő?


----------



## ugynok (2012 Október 27)

http://www.papktop.com ITT van sok jatek es alkalmazas, a letoltes 1 kicsit trukkos lehet, de a teljes progikert meg kell kicsit szenvedni.


----------



## ugynok (2012 Október 27)

os fuggo is, illetve hogy az aktualis telefon/tablet/pc/stb gyarto torodik-e azzal, hogy meghagyja-e az osszes nyelvet a gepen.
Peldaul kinabol siman veszel olyan 4.1 -es legujabb androidos oprendszeru eszkozoket, amin rengeteg nyelv van, koztuk a magyar is.
csak a regi/nem rendesen tamogatott eszkozokkel kell "more locale2" es tarsaival szenvedni sajnos...


----------



## wdki01 (2012 November 6)

zsoka45 írta:


> Tudom 1 év elteltével elkéstem a válasszal,de másnak hátha segít.
> 
> Nekem tabletem van
> 
> ...





Ezek a linkek nagyon hasznosak, az Aldiko pedig szuper.
Gondolom a laptopon Calibre van és nem Calibri. (elgépelés, csak azok miatt akik még nem ismernék...)


----------



## zola2000 (2012 November 10)

Android progikhoz: Blackmarkt alfa, nagyon jó, még frissíti is az alkalmazásokat.


----------



## petihumor (2012 November 11)

Hali!

Felraktam egy RAM ot egy xperia x8-asra, és minden király, csak sokkkkal gyorsabban merül, lehet ez ellen valamit tenni?

Előre is köszi!


----------



## mesehordo (2012 November 26)

@petihumor:
nem maradt valami bekapcsolva, amit a RAM előtt kikapcsolva tartottál? 
no és miről mire frissítettél?


----------



## bartaferi (2012 November 26)

Bada telefonból lehet Androidot csinálni?


----------



## cavarlyman (2012 November 27)

Igen, ezen az oldalon pl. konkrét leírást találsz Android Ice Cream Sandwich installálásáról Bada-s telefonra: http://badahub.com/2012/06/how-to-install-android-4-0-4-ics-on-samsung-wave-i-s8500-and-review.html
Nem tudom, hogy milyen a telefonod, de Samsung S8500-ra jó a leírás...


----------



## kros (2013 Január 1)

Sziasztok.
Gondoltam, nem nyitok új topicot, hanem ideírom.
Nevezetesen, ide illik a legjobban: a Kindle Fire használata.
Akinek magyar nyelvű kell, olvassa blogomat:
http://kindlefiremagyarul.blogspot.hu/
Hozzáteszem, hogy a leírások illetve az ajánlott, összegyűjtött apk-fájlok nemcsak a Kindle Fire tabletre, hanem minden más androidos eszközre is jók.


----------



## larcus (2013 Január 13)

Valaki tudna esetleg az Android alatt a naptár szín és karakter beállításokon változtatni?
Előre is köszönöm!


----------



## Ansalon (2013 Január 23)

Van az eCalender ingyenes app.
Ebben lehet a karakter méretét változtatni 75% - 250% közt, és az éppen aktuális nap háttérszínét lehet variálni.


----------



## nyufy (2013 Február 9)

Nem lehetetlen, de ha Neked ezt kérdezni kell, akkor inkább nem tedd...


----------



## kisvukk70 (2013 Április 8)

Ez sem az alap naptár, de ezekben is lehet színsémákat állítani:
link1 link2
és ingyenesek is


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Április 23)

Sziasztok!

Nekem nagyon bevalt alternativ android app store: http://f-droid.org/

Ajanlom meg mindenkinek a SpaceChem nevu jatek androidos kiadasat:
Kell hozza jo kepernyofelbontas, de az ingyenes demoval is hetekig lehet jatszani.
Foleg, akinek van olyan koru gyereke, aki mar kemiat tanul.

ps: igen, 20 hozzaszolasra gyurok


----------



## apwbdum (2013 Április 28)

Engem az érdekelne, hogy a táblagépemet össze lehetne-e kötni a tévével és hogyan?


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Április 29)

Ossze, ha van rajta (mikro? mini?) HDMI kimenet, a TV-den meg HDMI bemenet. Specko kabel fog hozza kelleni. Kepet es hangot visz at, a felbontas ketseges.
Ha tud USB pendrive-rol filmet lejatszani a TV-d (vagy STB-d), akkor tudhat a tabletedrol is.

Vagy milyen osszekotesre gondoltal?


----------



## apwbdum (2013 Április 29)

Egy monitor/tv-m van és tud Usb-ről is lejátszani, de a számítógépem beadta az unalmast és még újat szerzek gondoltam mivel a táblán van net és vannak olyan helyek ahol letöltés nélkül közvetlenül lehet filmet lejátszani gondoltam meg próbálom. Vetem is HDMI-kábelet, a tv felől szerintem nincs gond mert átállítottam hdmi bemenetre ( mert ha pl a dvd lejátszót rárakom jó) de szerintem a táblán is kelene valamit állítani? van nem? Én kis naiv azt hitem ha ezt így megcsináltam működni kell. de nem.

Köszönöm hogy foglalkozol a kérdésemmel!


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Április 29)

Szia!

Ha letoltes nelkul akarsz nezni valamit (pl youtube-ot), akkor hanyagoljuk az USB vonalat.
HDMI-kimenetet lehet hogy kulon be kell kapcsolni a tableten, gondolom valahol a Settings kepernyon...
Milyen tipusu tablet? Hanyas Android (ha android  )


----------



## apwbdum (2013 Április 30)

WM8850-mid Android 4.0.3 

A karácsonyi bulin tombolán nyerem a gépet és semmi használati utasítás sem volt hozzá. Mostanra már kezdünk összebarátkozni és egyre gyakrabban csinálja azt amit én szeretnék.  

Van még valamilyen adatra szükség?

Köszönöm!!!


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Április 30)

Hmm, sok mindent nem talalok rola, ez meg nem tul biztato:
http://android.stackexchange.com/questions/25481/unable-to-set-tablet-display-mode-to-hdmi


----------



## cfish (2013 Május 18)

Sziasztok!

A táblagépemre szeretnék csinálni egy médiaszervert. A TV DLNA képes. Ti csináltatok ilyet és milyen progi lenne jó?

Sokkal jobb lenne, mint a számítógép, ez legalább nem búg annyira.


----------



## szocske42 (2013 Május 23)

Hat, en meg sosem csinaltam ilyet, de vegulis egy USBs kulso lemezzel es ezzel mennie kellene: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.icecoldapps.dlnaserver&hl=en


----------



## most (2014 November 3)

Pozse írta:


> Sziasztok!
> Én is segítséget kérnék!
> Lenne egy android tabletem, Huawei S7 talán, amin egy Android 2.2 fut. Erre szeretnék felrakni valami értelmes, ingyenes dxf/dwg megnyitó programot, ami nem fizetős, regisztrálós, online. Amik a marketen vannak, attól a hátam borsódzik (a program megnézheti a kapcsolataimat, helyzetemet, telefonhívásaimat és még online kapcsolathoz köti magát)


TurboViewer egy ingyenes alkalmazás és az első és egyetlen natív DWG ™ Viewer, amely támogatja mind a 2D és 3D CAD DWG fájlokat az Android platform. Élvezze a sima multi-touch navigációs ahogy pan, zoom,
[HIDE]http://downloadapks.blogspot.hu/2012/03/turboviewer-pro-v101-apk-app.html[/HIDE]
[HIDE]http://ul.to/66teuiuj/HIDE][/HIDE]


----------



## Pozse (2014 November 3)

most írta:


> TurboViewer egy ingyenes alkalmazás és az első és egyetlen natív DWG ™ Viewer, amely támogatja mind a 2D és 3D CAD DWG fájlokat az Android platform. Élvezze a sima multi-touch navigációs ahogy pan, zoom,
> ****A rejtett tartalom, beidézésnél nem jelenik meg.***
> ***A rejtett tartalom, beidézésnél nem jelenik meg.****


Köszönöm, ki is fogom próbálni!


----------



## most (2014 November 4)

Pozse írta:


> Köszönöm, ki is fogom próbálni!


ok ird meg jó e mit tud az utókornak

*Duolingo 2.9.1*
nyelvokató
[HIDE]http://www33.zippyshare.com/v/77344427/file.html[/HIDE]


----------



## Pozse (2014 November 13)

most írta:


> ok ird meg jó e mit tud az utókornak
> 
> *Duolingo 2.9.1*
> nyelvokató
> ****A rejtett tartalom, beidézésnél nem jelenik meg.****


Szia!
Végre volt egy kis időm kipróbálni, remekül viszi a különböző dolgokat a tervektől a teljes térképekig.
Szerkeszteni nem lehet benne, de biztos körülményes is lenne egér és billentyűzet nélkül, cserébe viszont nagyon gyors! Még egy GPS pozíció kijelzéssel kiegyeztem volna, de ez már csak az én extra igényem!
Nagyon köszönöm!


----------



## most (2014 November 14)

tépképhez használnád?


----------



## Pozse (2014 November 14)

Igen, főleg ahhoz kellene, de tervet is kellene vele olvasni.
Egy egész értelmes már van:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=gr.stasta.mobiletopographer&hl=hu
Ő viszont nem tud dxf-et olvasni, de tud Google térképet, és különböző koordináta-rendszereket is (köztük a magyart is), és még mérni is lehet vele.
Szóval így kettővel már egész jól megy!


----------



## most (2014 November 14)

gps-es turista uytudom ...van jobb


----------



## phoenyx (2015 Március 1)

Üdvözletem!
Segítséget kérek: miért nem tudok bejelentkezni tabletről Skype-re?
Gyárilag benne az alkalmazás, wifi elérésem volt.


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Március 1)

phoenyx írta:


> Üdvözletem!
> Segítséget kérek: miért nem tudok bejelentkezni tabletről Skype-re?
> Gyárilag benne az alkalmazás, wifi elérésem volt.


A legutolsó verzió van fenn a gépeden, (mert a régiek már nem működnek)?


----------



## phoenyx (2015 Március 1)

FLAMINGO írta:


> A legutolsó verzió van fenn a gépeden, (mert a régiek már nem működnek)?


Helló Flamingo!

Köszönöm, h válaszolsz.
A tablet vadonatúj, és gyárilag van rajta az alkalmazás, igaz, nem ellenőriztem konkrétan a Skype mikori, de a legtöbb alkalmazás, ami rajta van, 2014-es.
Lehet, nincs összefüggés, de mégis: szükséges-e a Skype-nak a hely meghatározás bejelölés magán az eszközön?
Az is meglepett, h gmail-en chat funkció nincs... mint egy asztali PC-n...
Mindez azért lenne számomra fontos, mert egy ideig, áthidaló megoldásként, csak a tabletről tudom majd a kapcsolatot tartani Veletek is, ha egyáltalán sikerül...


----------



## FLAMINGO (2015 Március 2)

phoenyx írta:


> Helló Flamingo!
> 
> Köszönöm, h válaszolsz.
> A tablet vadonatúj, és gyárilag van rajta az alkalmazás, igaz, nem ellenőriztem konkrétan a Skype mikori, de a legtöbb alkalmazás, ami rajta van, 2014-es.
> Lehet, nincs összefüggés, de mégis: szükséges-e a Skype-nak a hely meghatározás bejelölés magán az eszközön?


Szerintem nem szükséges.
Viszont én megpróbálnék egy új skype fiókot kreálni, ha azzal sikerül, akkor a réginél vagy a felh.névvel vagy a jelszóval van gond (esetleg bejelentkezve maradtál egy másik gépen vele).
Ha viszont nem sikerül az újjal sem, akkor vagy telepítési/beállítási hiba lehet vagy valami gátolja a skype működését, de, hogy mi, ezt távban nem tudom (és attól tartok más sem tudná) megmondani


> Az is meglepett, h gmail-en chat funkció nincs... mint egy asztali PC-n...
> Mindez azért lenne számomra fontos, mert egy ideig, áthidaló megoldásként, csak a tabletről tudom majd a kapcsolatot tartani Veletek is, ha egyáltalán sikerül...


Mivel az Android (IOS) nem Windows sok minden másként működik (pl a flash) ezért néhány funkció nem érhető el (még) tableten vagy okostelón.


----------



## phoenyx (2015 Március 2)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Szerintem nem szükséges.
> Viszont én megpróbálnék egy új skype fiókot kreálni, ha azzal sikerül, akkor a réginél vagy a felh.névvel vagy a jelszóval van gond (esetleg bejelentkezve maradtál egy másik gépen vele).
> Ha viszont nem sikerül az újjal sem, akkor vagy telepítési/beállítási hiba lehet vagy valami gátolja a skype működését, de, hogy mi, ezt távban nem tudom (és attól tartok más sem tudná) megmondani
> Mivel az Android (IOS) nem Windows sok minden másként működik (pl a flash) ezért néhány funkció nem érhető el (még) tableten vagy okostelón.


Megnéztem a skype verzióját, ami rajta van: 4.5.0.3960, majd még próbálkozom vele, köszönöm válaszod!


----------



## telaci (2015 Március 2)

phoenyx írta:


> Megnéztem a skype verzióját, ami rajta van: 4.5.0.3960, majd még próbálkozom vele, köszönöm válaszod!


... Nálam már 7.0.0.102 megy ... Pedig ez is még 2014-es ...


----------



## phoenyx (2015 Május 18)

Kedves FLAMINGO és telaci!

Mindkettőtök segítségét nagyon köszönöm!
Azóta elbaltáztam magát a Skype alkalmazást is róla  majd a Google play-ről újratelepítettem, de lényeg, hogy működik, be tudok lépni!


----------



## phoenyx (2016 Január 30)

Üdvözletem!

Febr.10-én lesz 1 éves az a tablet, ami miatt itt kérdezősködtem korábban.
Most is maradt az alany: újabban skype v hangouts használat közben kilépked az "asztal"-ra, és persze lendületben van a kezem, mert szó közben lép ki, még megérinteném a betűt, de már az asztalon lévő óra van a helyén, erre megnyitja az óra alkalmazást, mintha ébresztőt, v stoppert akarnák beállítani...so: bosszantó.
A magyarországi forgalmazó mind a mai napig frissítést nem tett fel, már e-mailben is kértem rá, lll.levelemre hajlandó volt annyi választ írni, h a gyártó nem adott ki rá frissítést, azért nincs honlapjukon...

Súgjatok, légy szíves! AVG-m van rajta, vírusírtó és tisztító is, elvileg ninden tiszta.

Köszönöm előre is!


----------



## h.melinda (2016 Február 1)

Sziasztok,
3 nappal ezelőtt vettem egy használt táblagépet. A tulajdonos megmutatta minden működik tökéletesen, dobozában töltővel. Kikapcsolta. Amikor hazavittem akkor derült ki, hogy a kijelző kódolt (mid tabletről van szó), a kódot nem tudom feloldani, akitől pedig vettem nem jelentkezik, több üzenetet hagytam neki e mailt, a telefonját pedig nem veszi fel. A fiamnak vettem szerdán van a névnapja mit tudok tenni?


----------



## FLAMINGO (2016 Február 1)

h.melinda írta:


> Sziasztok,
> 3 nappal ezelőtt vettem egy használt táblagépet. A tulajdonos megmutatta minden működik tökéletesen, dobozában töltővel. Kikapcsolta. Amikor hazavittem akkor derült ki, hogy a kijelző kódolt (mid tabletről van szó), a kódot nem tudom feloldani, akitől pedig vettem nem jelentkezik, több üzenetet hagytam neki e mailt, a telefonját pedig nem veszi fel. A fiamnak vettem szerdán van a névnapja mit tudok tenni?


Attól tartok, hogy mást nemigen, mint keresni továbbra is az ismerőst.


----------



## h.melinda (2016 Február 1)

Nem lehet olyasmit, hogy resettel újraindítom vagy ilyesmi, nem ismerem azt akitől vettem, hírdetésre vásároltam.


----------



## szocske42 (2016 Február 1)

VIGYAZZAT, MINDEN ELVESZ A TABLETROL, ES NEM LEHET VISSZAHOZNI!

De, szokott lenni "recovery mode". Rendszerint teljesen ki kell kapcsolni, es bekapcsolas kozben nyomvatartani valami gombokat: a bekapcsologombot, hangero fel-le, ami csak van, nagyon hosszan, masodperceken keresztul. 
A szokasos kezdokepernyo helyett valami nyomi menunek kellene bejonnie, amiben azt keresed, hogy "factory reset", vagy "wipe ..."

Keress ra a tablet tipusara, es "factory reset".

VIGYAZZAT, MINDEN ELVESZ A TABLETROL, ES NEM LEHET VISSZAHOZNI!


----------

